# Should have never let her go!



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

My 16 year old has made a video using pictures of the car I should have never sold. 

Tell me what you think of his sad sounding choice of music?

Guess I'll have to buy another R34 soon & make another video with a happy sounding piece of music to cheer him up. 

Clicky Clicky> YouTube - Nissan Skyline Tribute


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

nice slide show. 

.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Wasn't that bayside blue though ? :nervous:

This is another one perhaps


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

nice clip. im sure you r missing it. i have not driven mine for nearly 6mos now as it has been SORN since december 2010. i just see it in my garage sitting but everytime i sit inside and feel the seat and steering wheel....im always tempted to break the law! :chairshot


----------



## Matze (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice car! 

But I know that it's in good (German) hands.


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

awsome, same regrets as im having, these cars can mess people's heads up lol


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hehe yes a true beauty 

You also use some of my pics as well,... Nice slideshow!!!! 

I will also show some more pictures of the GTR with installed coilover suspension.


----------

